# Inspection Pricing



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Am I too low on my camera inspections at $300/ inspection? That covers everything up to 1 hr (including the drive), after that I bill an hourly rate. Don't want to be greedy at all, but also don't want to be too unreasonably low. Thanks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m at $250 including location if needed. I’m mid-range in my area. $300 isn’t bad IMHO. My camera is WiFi, so no extra cost of a drive.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh, wow! That's awesome! Yeah, having the wifi is nice. How many do you do a month on average? 



OpenSights said:


> I’m at $250 including location if needed. I’m mid-range in my area. $300 isn’t bad IMHO. My camera is WiFi, so no extra cost of a drive.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Patriot88 said:


> Oh, wow! That's awesome! Yeah, having the wifi is nice. How many do you do a month on average?


It really varies. 0-10? I have used it without changing before, for my own benefit.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Expensive device and your knowledge of using it. $300 is fine.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

I agree, but wanted to hear the general consensus. The way I see it, I need 2 inspections a month (minimum) at the above pricing to make the payment and put a hundred bucks in my pocket. I thought 2 a month would be a cake walk, but I'm second guessing that assumption. 



dhal22 said:


> Expensive device and your knowledge of using it. $300 is fine.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My first camera/locator purchase was $6500 and it took about 10 months to do that much in camera work. But I was fortunate and had several large jobs occur.


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

Wow, so you were getting about 2 jobs a month then. Over a years time, would most say 2 a month is average?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ELECTRIC EEL WETT SHOW SPECIAL 

In addition to the 5% discount on the Ace 2 camera for the WWETT show we will also be offering a FREE upgrade to the self-leveling camera.



Ace 2 -S/L show price is $5890.00 :biggrin:


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

300 sounds good adjust to your area . Youve allready got the machine you might be able drum up a lot of work just doing inspections for other plumbing contractors or Generals and real estate companys. Good luck its a big outlay but could work out real good


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We charge 250$ for the camera and that includes tracking by default but that is added to our hourly rate of 95$/hr so 350$ for camera if it only takes one hour. For tracking alone with only the pipefinder I don't think we have an additional charge other than the hourly rate.


I think that 250$ for the camera is too much. 100$ is really a more reasonable rate especially when you consider several of our competition have cameras. I don't mind too much though as when I have a customer or job that is just too far gone but they don't wan't to fix it I use that as one reason they might want to call someone else, then I suggest someone who has a jetter and an excavator 



As far as the number of camera inspections where that is the main reason I was called I do 1-2/month. On top of that I probably end up charging for the camera 1-2/week because of a snaking call. Many times if the pipe is new to me I will run it after snaking just to make sure I got it and won't be called back the next day.




.


----------



## Dat dude (Oct 30, 2018)

I’m seriously considering buying a camera set up for our company. We have always given away camera work, but I see a big opportunity. I’d say we get a request e/o month, but we never advertised or let customers know we have that service. I know of at least a dozen client who we know have a broken line, as we drain clean roots each year. I’m thinking with a little marketing/word of mouth it may be profitable for me. I’m looking at the Wohler 350 w/ locater. A plumber friend showed me his, which has a rotating camera.. I have 7k to invest.. What cameras do you guys have?


----------



## Patriot88 (Jun 12, 2018)

The way I look at it, I need two a month to cover costs. This is all I do, so it matters a lot that I'm getting more than that every month. If you guys were only doing inspections, what would you consider doing to drum up some more work? I'm new to owning a business tbh, so I'm all ears.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

largest competitor in Chicago North Suburbs does a free inspection for every customer every call every service tech! He says excavation pays for his business!!! I dont charge $300 plus hourly rate...... but I should. I bought a VERY nice Gen Eye Pod Mini 100’ which goes into 2”-4” lines plus locator for $3000 on ebay!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

